# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  COngrats DesiTwist For 11K MEmbers

## Bluehacks

COngrats DesiTwist For 11K MEmbers:thumbs:

----------


## Fairy

*Congratulations Everyone :bigthumb;*

----------


## friendlygal786

Wow...thats alot of members
Congrats to all and good luck:thumbs:

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations everyone :giveflower;

----------


## Atlantic

Congratulatoins DT !!! :thumbs: You are awesome!!! :hug2;

----------


## Muzna

Congratulations to all the members and the Admin for making this site attractive to people all the best  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Congrats everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Congratualtion everyone Dt rocks :up; :bounce;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Congratsss everyoneeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nutter

Congratulation! Celebrations! Jubiliations! 

Congrats, and huge thanks to those who regulary provide usefull replies + help. I've been helped many times by direct answers to my posts or reading other posts.

A very BIG THANK YOU to Admin.(I still don't know his name  :Frown:  [and all Mods]), who made this possible with the hardware and the software (am I right with my words here?). It is amazing the amount of time you and others have put into this site. I am thankful to be a part of the forum and hopefully will continue to be a part of its success.

It is the community that makes this forum number one, thanks to all of you once again who post, ask questions and just hang around...you all make it happen!

God Bless DT & DTwisters!

Repping Bluehacks for starting this thread! Enjoy!!


P.S. Who is 11,000th Member?

----------


## Hina87

Nutter Bro, Admin is Adeel aka Endurer  :Smile: 

Congratulations to Bhai Jaan, Moderators, and all DesiTwist members!

Bless you :giveflower;

----------


## Nutter

Hina I think Endurer is Moderator, and I was asking about the Admintrator. The 'Original' and only one! Endurer is my Babe Haina Endi Baby (JI)!

----------


## Hina87

He is a mod, but he's also the Admin. Trust me. I've bothered him many times about fixing things around the forum  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

**
_Welcome all 11k+ members ._
_congratulations Dt with all its members...yes u all have done a wonderful job in every way..and always stay with us...best of luck...:up;_

_yes nutty ...Brother Endurer is Admin but take him differently cause he is not admin when he is endurer.._

----------


## harlie

:fireworks;CONGRATULATIONS :fireworks;

----------

